# 3D End Grain Cutting Board



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2016)

Here is an interesting video on the above subject. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Feb 20, 2016)

Chuck, this guy does some incredible work, you should watch some of his other videos. Doing one of his designs is on my Bucket List for the near future. (Or at least attempting to do one!) . Tony


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

That's the video I used to make Colin's box top for the box swap. I had been subscribed to Andre before that but finally decided to try it when the swap came along. At the time of the box swap none of my machinery was tweaked so Colin got a sloppy version. 

If you want to make that 3D pattern you better have your head screwed on straight. Not as easy as it looks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 20, 2016)

Dang, that's quite a project.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow that is a notch or two over my level of accuracy ad pipe clamps. I have tough time with pipe clamps


----------



## Tony (Feb 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's the video I used to make Colin's box top for the box swap. I had been subscribed to Andre before that but finally decided to try it when the swap came along. At the time of the box swap none of my machinery was tweaked so Colin got a sloppy version.
> 
> If you want to make that 3D pattern you better have your head screwed on straight. Not as easy as it looks.



When I do get around to trying it, nobody here will know that I even started unless it comes out good. Not going to say a word until after it's done! Tony


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> When I do get around to trying it, nobody here will know that I even started unless it comes out good. Not going to say a word until after it's done! Tony


good ill take 2 tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 20, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> good ill take 2 tony



Just hang on Duck, it'll be on it's way!! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> When I do get around to trying it, nobody here will know that I even started unless it comes out good. Not going to say a word until after it's done! Tony



My first one was better than my second. I have no pictures of my second.....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Just hang on Duck, it'll be on it's way!! Tony


ok im waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 20, 2016)

I've been amazed at his videos and products for quite sometime. Tried a few. He do make it look easy. It ain't.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's the video I used to make Colin's box top for the box swap. I had been subscribed to Andre before that but finally decided to try it when the swap came along. At the time of the box swap none of my machinery was tweaked so Colin got a sloppy version.
> 
> If you want to make that 3D pattern you better have your head screwed on straight. Not as easy as it looks.



If that was sloppy, I'd love to see what you're up to now! Love the box, use it daily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 21, 2016)

@Kevin what kind of saw does Andre have? I've watched every one of his videos... and am always amazed at how he does things so flawlessly (of course, I'm sure he makes mistakes and doesn't post videos of them haha). But his saw looks awesome. I can't figure out what it is.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @Kevin what kind of saw does Andre have? I've watched every one of his videos... and am always amazed at how he does things so flawlessly (of course, I'm sure he makes mistakes and doesn't post videos of them haha). But his saw looks awesome. I can't figure out what it is.



All the machinery he has that I have seen is Jet, except for his CNC. His table saw I believe is Italian? The brand is Griggio Azzurra.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

